# Pitstop Vehicle Finance and more- Who are we? What do we do?



## Iain Pitstop (Aug 29, 2006)

Ask yourself this…

Would you rather buy your next car from a main dealership, receiving impersonal service and paying for their profit margins, or buy from an independent specialist offering one-to-one customer service from the start right through to renewal.

In principle, anyone reading this should be in the latter camp, because to car people it's the car that matters. Dealer contact is less frequent these days since the intervals between car servicing are greater. Yet the dealer can play a vital role in the car ownership process and the customer should demand more; franchised dealerships are failing to recognize the importance of this relationship.

Pitstop is different. We understand that people want to buy cars from people not from organisations; like minded individuals who listen to your needs and deliver what you want. It's important to be able to turn to the person, not the business, because it's the person who will remember you, your requirements and your concerns.

People today are cash rich and time poor. When our customers call Pitstop they are greeted by name, by someone they know. A car purchase is the second-largest financial transaction most of us ever make. This means personal service, and mutual trust and respect, are as important as the brand itself.

At Pitstop we strive to meet and exceed your expectations. Our promise is to offer a superior service to any dealer franchise.

*Our Philosophy*

Pitstop believes all customers have the right to excellent service each and every time they make contact with us. To ensure that this happens, we have developed a set of standards which govern the way we do business with you. These standards apply to both sales and after sales, ensuring you always receive the highest level of customer service and have a consistent and enjoyable experience whenever you are in contact with us.

*Our Standards*

*Quotation response*
We are committed to answering any quotation request within one working day

*A personal service*
All dealings, questions and requests regarding your new vehicle purchase will be handled by the same person, so you are always talking to someone with the most thorough knowledge of your situation

*Your new car delivery*
Once the delivery date is agreed, we will keep you informed of progress right up until you get the keys to your new car

*Delivery to any location within the UK*
Since it may be more convenient for you to receive the vehicle at work rather than at home, we will deliver your car to your preferred location at no charge.

*Complaints procedure*
There is a complaints procedure designed to ensure any concern you raise with us is dealt with properly

We can get you behind the wheel of your new car sooner than you think.

*Vehicle Sourcing*

http://www.pitstopautomotive.co.uk/site/fcs.html

*Vehicle Finance* - (*preferential rates to DW members*)

http://www.pitstopautomotive.co.uk/site/finance.html

*HPI / Experian Checks*

For Peace of mind, all our cars are fully checked with HPI or Experian to ensure there are no nasty stories lurking in cars past. For a sum of ₤5 if there is a car you want to purchase from another source, we will provide a complete HPI or Experian Report. This figure is refundable if using Pitstop to either Finance or Supply a vehicle to you.

*CAP and Glasses Valuations*

For Only ₤1 we will supply a valuation from CAP or Glasses sent to an email of your choice. All you need to do is supply the registration number and we will do the rest. Pm me for details

*Delivery & Collection Service*

If you've purchased your car and are wondering how you are going to get it home, then we may be able to help. Pitstop has a number of drivers available who for a sensibly priced fee will travel to collect your vehicle and deliver it to your door. Please contact us for more details; again, any vehicle purchased through Pitstop qualifies for free delivery anywhere in the UK.

*FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS…*

Q: Are there any limitations on where I can buy my car?
*A: No. Pitstop will finance a car purchased from any motor dealer and we even provide finance for you to buy privately or at Auction*

Q: Why shouldn't I just go to my local dealer?
*A: Because your local dealer is biased towards certain manufacturers. Because your local dealer has limited stock;*

Q: How do Pitstop's financing options compare with finance from my local dealer, my bank?
*A: Tons cheaper. Easier to qualify. Pitstop is not tied to one financial product or lender, therefore can offer the most competitive deal on the market*

Q: Can I choose the colour of my new car as well as the model?
*A: Yes, but pink spots will cost you extra as we have to do a special job.*

Q: Will you fit extras for me? I'd like a sun roof and ****tail bar.
*A: Yes. As well as ensuring that your car arrives in perfect condition, we can also fit it with any options that you require, as long as they can be added to the model you have chosen.*

Q: What about selling my current car? Trade in?
*A: We can take your current car in part exchange and will work hard to achieve you the highest price for it.*

Q: What kind of cars do you specialize in?
*A: We specialize in anything with 4 wheels…From individuals wanting to spend £100k+ on a Lamborghini to the young family wanting a practical car*

Q: Do you do new and used cars?
*A: Yes, we source and sell both new and used cars and can offer significant discounts on New UK supplied vehicles*

Q: Do you have a calculator for finance options?
*A: No as each car is different attracting different monthly rates, contact us for a free quotation. *

Q: Can you help me calculate depreciation on a new car as I am not sure whether to buy new or a few years old?
*A: Depreciation varies from month to month and vehicle to vehicle, but we can certainly advise you as to depreciation trends on models of vehicle and advise what to steer towards and what to run away from!*

Q: Can you get hold of a vintage car? I am particularly interested in a 1967 Hillman Californian.
*A: Our network of contacts throughout the country and abroad enables us to find virtually any car ever made.*

Q: My budget is only £1,000. Can Pitstop still help me?
*A: Whether your budget is 1,000 or 100,000 each customer is as important as the other irrespective of budget. At Pitstop we believe that our customers are for life, so whether you are at the stage of splashing out on your dream car or need a car for your teenagers to save them wrecking yours, we are there to find you the right model.*

Q: Do you have an email alerting service?
*A: No but if you register at the site http://www.pitstopautomotive.co.uk/site/fcs.html we'll send you suggestions and car lists.*

Q: Do you handle insurance?
*A: We can advise as to which insurance companies to recommend as we have a network of leading insurance brokers that the client can be directed towards*

Q: What's your geographic coverage? (I live in Lands End, can you deliver there? I live in Kansas and want a new farm truck.)
*A: We will deliver free of charge to anywhere in the UK - its part of our philosophy in putting you, the customer first.*

Q: Do you handle car exports/imports?
*A: We can arrange for cars to be exported *

Q I am torn between a Volvo Cross Country and the economy of an Audi. Can you help me decide?
*A: Yes call us for a chat, pop in for a coffee to discuss all the options in helping you to decide on the right car for you*

Q: Why should I buy or finance a car from you when I can get 0% APR from a main dealer?
*A: 0% deals from manufacturer usually include hidden early termination charges and financial penalties if you end the agreement early. Pitstop's financial products do not have any hidden charges.*

Q: As a woman, I have had some negative experiences with car dealers. Can I expect you to be any different?
*A: At Pitstop the customer comes first. Ever customer is an individual with particular needs, requirements and concerns. We listen hard and we don't make assumptions.*


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

Iain,

Just wanted to say a big thank you on behalf of my daughter Sammie, Loves the golf and appreciates the work you put into finding it for her.

Regards

Rob.


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

is your site undergoing a revamp as there only seems to be a front page with a logo??


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi mate tried to contact you a few times now website doesnt seem to be working, left my number with your secretary i think a few days ago .


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> hi mate tried to contact you a few times now website doesnt seem to be working, left my number with your secretary i think a few days ago .


And me, and PM'd Iain about a month ago, but nowt


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chaps Iain has been away working on a different project but will try and get hold of him


----------



## Iain Pitstop (Aug 29, 2006)

Guys,

Apologies for going AWOL - Peter, I'll give you a call at lunchtime.

All of my time has been taken up with our new venture which launched late last yr.

www.lotsof.net

Pitstop is still there but we pulled the website with the intention of revamping it, just havent got around to doing it. I'll get something up with contact numbers etc

:wave:


----------

